# Naughty Charlie



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So yesterday I was cleaning out my girls cage with the help of my niece & nephew and my niece shouts out that there is a pink baby in the cage.....

Surprise!

Apparently my 9 week old girl is now a mom. Sigh 

Charlie is just like her mother, very smart and always testing the limits, getting into everything. So i guess I really shouldn't have been surprised when she somehow managed to get to the boys cage. Which I had quite high up. I knew she would have been able to fit through the bars but I honestly didn't think she would be able to get to them.

I caught her in with them but I honestly didn't think anything of it. She was just a baby. I am fully aware it is technically possible at that age but it is also rare even when exposed to boys. I know breeders who don't even separate until around then pfft. 

I am terribly upset. Babies should not be having babies. Feeling like a moron for not being more careful, I pride myself on being a responsible owner. 

Well it is what it is I guess. Lesson learned.

9 little pinkies were born. Today only 8 remain. All have good milk bands though. 
6 boys & 2 girls (pretty sure lol)

Anyone in Western NY wanting some babies?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Awwwww, so cute! Any new pics?

Wish I were still in NY, I would take some.


----------

